# Lithium Peroxide-Based Battery Offers 7X Energy Density



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

This one looks very interesting. Who knows if it will make it out of the lab though.


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

If I read this correctly, it looks like they basically made a sealed lithium-air battery using peroxide to store/release the oxygen needed, kind of like crass metabolism plants chemically bind CO2 at night and avoid gas exchange during the day.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Agreed - they weren't explaining well where the extra "O" was going. There has to be a complimentary reaction to hold the oxygen during charge and discharge.

Not crass if it works, though.


----------



## green_EV 2000 (May 2, 2014)

aboratory products and production as well as the gap is too big, a variety of factors, including production equipment, cost, etc.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> At that time, the energy density is 370Wh per 1kg of the positive/negative electrode active material, which is about seven times higher than that of existing Li-ion rechargeable batteries using LiCoO2 positive electrodes and graphite negative electrodes.


370Wh/kg is not 7 times higher than any existing LiCo, maybe 3 times higher than standard LiCo, and the Panasonic NCA that Tesla uses is around 260Wh/kg. Never a good sign when they flat out lie about the density.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Are they not referring to the actual ingredients? 
Not assembled battery mass...?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The devil is in the details...


----------

